# Opinions on pup's conformation? (pic heavy)



## ~Missy~

I know she's young, but I also know that a lot of ppl can tell how a pup will stack up to conformation when they grow up. So, just for fun, I'd love some opinions. And maybe possible class? I'm still decided on crop/no crop.

She's almost 11 weeks old and MAY be 8 lbs. lol! Thanks!

These were 3 weeks ago:




And these were from last week:


----------



## ~Missy~

This one was at 6 weeks old...it's the only one with a straight side shot. lol she always turns her head!


----------



## ~Missy~




----------



## pitbull4life

She looks very similar to how my female looked when she was a puppy.


----------



## aimee235

I don't know bully conformation, but I like her toes.


----------



## pitbull4life

She doesn't look like a bully


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> She doesn't look like a bully


And why doesnt she? Just curious about youre reasoning to achieve this opinion.


----------



## pitbull4life

Idk. She looks like she's going to be taller. And her chest and legs go straight down.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Idk. She looks like she's going to be taller. And her chest and legs go straight down.


Ok well looks doesnt mean that shes not a bully. I think the looks thing was what got everyone arguing with you at first. Pedigree is everything with these animals (unkess u ask working ppl amd old school guys). If the dog has no pedigree its a mutt. I ahve complete faith if you interact with certain ppl on here youll grow in leaps and bounds with knowledge and viewing of these animals we all love and congregate to discuss.

I believe I offered you and all others any information I have to share about anything I know about. I know more about whopper/chevy and Camelot dogs than I do about bullys or apbt but I have a fair bit of info on them that im happy to share.


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> She looks very similar to how my female looked when she was a puppy.


Cool, I'll have to check out your pics!



aimee235 said:


> I don't know bully conformation, but I like her toes.


Thank you!



pitbull4life said:


> She doesn't look like a bully


She's very petite for her age, actually. She's 12 weeks old, and under 10 lbs. She's just not fat like a lot of bully pups as I got her at 5 weeks and she's been on 4Health Grain free whitefish and potato.



Just Tap Pits said:


> And why doesnt she? Just curious about youre reasoning to achieve this opinion.


x2



pitbull4life said:


> Idk. She looks like she's going to be taller. And her chest and legs go straight down.


Really? She's not a pocket bully....and her legs are quite nice to me..



Just Tap Pits said:


> Ok well looks doesnt mean that shes not a bully. I think the looks thing was what got everyone arguing with you at first. Pedigree is everything with these animals (unkess u ask working ppl amd old school guys). If the dog has no pedigree its a mutt. I ahve complete faith if you interact with certain ppl on here youll grow in leaps and bounds with knowledge and viewing of these animals we all love and congregate to discuss.
> 
> I believe I offered you and all others any information I have to share about anything I know about. I know more about whopper/chevy and Camelot dogs than I do about bullys or apbt but I have a fair bit of info on them that im happy to share.


Thanks! She is ABKC registered, but I don't have her peds yet.


----------



## pitbull4life

I didn't insult her in anyway. I even said she looks similar to mine when she was a puppy. Is your puppy named missy?


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> I didn't insult her in anyway. I even said she looks similar to mine when she was a puppy. Is your puppy named missy?


No, my name is Missy. Her name is Lyza.

And I looked over your thread and realized you are kind of new to all of this. There are different classes for bullys.


----------



## pitbull4life

Oh mine dogs name is missi. And I'm new to this forum yes but I'm not new to the breed. And no I don't know much about pedigrees but I do know that there are many different types.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Oh mine dogs name is missi. And I'm new to this forum yes but I'm not new to the breed. And no I don't know much about pedigrees but I do know that there are many different types.


There is different classes of bully but definitely not different types of abpt. You dont know much about pedigrees but you arent new to the breed? You do realize without a pedigree its not any particular breed its a mutt right? Im sorry but it was this attitude and comments that got everyone in a stir with you about in the first place. Im sorry to see you already trying to tell ppl that have papered dogs what they have when you dont even know what you have.

To the op nothing I said was aimed at you im sorry I hijacked your thread. You have a gorgeous puppy and I would love to see her pedigree when you get it. Stick around and soak up as much info as u can. Some really great ppl here that are more than willing to help and guide you with the best of their abilities.


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> To the op nothing I said was aimed at you im sorry I hijacked your thread. You have a gorgeous puppy and I would love to see her pedigree when you get it. Stick around and soak up as much info as u can. Some really great ppl here that are more than willing to help and guide you with the best of their abilities.


Thank you, and no worries, I appreciate you jumping in and defending my pup!! lol

I'll post her peds here when I get them, I actually haven't even sent off her registration yet, planning on doing that tomorrow. But, there's nothing remarkable about them, I assure you. lol


----------



## pitbull4life

Again.. I don't have an attitude. I'm being friendly to her. Cool my dog is a mutt. Idc. I love her. Never did I say that her dog was a bully or an apbt. So I'm not trying to tell her what she has.


----------



## pitbull4life

Defending your pup? Who insulted it?


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> Defending your pup? Who insulted it?


Well, to be honest, you did by saying my ABKC registered pup doesn't look like a bully.

Once I realized you didn't know what you were talking about, it didn't bother me as much.

Please don't continue to post on my thread unless it is about the topic of the thread. I don't want my thread being closed due to arguments.

Thank you.


----------



## pitbull4life

I didn't even know the dog had papers when that was said.


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> I didn't even know the dog had papers when that was said.


Well, I wouldn't have asked for conformation advice if she wasn't registered. It's fine though, no harm done.


----------



## pitbull4life

Ok well sorry if by me saying that insulted you. I didn't mean it as a bad thing. She's cute. That's why I pointed it that she looked like mine


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Again.. I don't have an attitude. I'm being friendly to her. Cool my dog is a mutt. Idc. I love her. Never did I say that her dog was a bully or an apbt. So I'm not trying to tell her what she has.


No but you(someone with as far as I can see has no knowledge about bullys or apbt) were quick to say she didnt look like a bully. U got pissed when everyone told you u didnt have a pitbull why wouldnt she react the same? Espeacilly since the op actually know what they own. This conformation and looks stuff is really starting to agitate me more and more with every post. Pedigree and function ask km surfer or one of the other well versed ppl here. I have been as nice as I possibly can while fighting this up hill battle. Im just going to give up. My advice read read read and when u think you know about it read more.


----------



## pitbull4life

Ya my dog is a poodle/chihuahua mix lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~Missy~ said:


> Thank you, and no worries, I appreciate you jumping in and defending my pup!! lol
> 
> I'll post her peds here when I get them, I actually haven't even sent off her registration yet, planning on doing that tomorrow. But, there's nothing remarkable about them, I assure you. lol


Wheres the pride in ownership? Lol jk. I kove showing ppl flexs oedigree and explaining what everything is and whats it mean. My favorite drunk topic is my dogs and their pedigrees lol its so fulfilling knowing I passed on what I know and possibly sparked interest in others about my animals.


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> No but you(someone with as far as I can see has no knowledge about bullys or apbt) were quick to say she didnt look like a bully. U got pissed when everyone told you u didnt have a pitbull why wouldnt she react the same? Espeacilly since the op actually know what they own. This conformation and looks stuff is really starting to agitate me more and more with every post. Pedigree and function ask km surfer or one of the other well versed ppl here. I have been as nice as I possibly can while fighting this up hill battle. Im just going to give up. My advice read read read and when u think you know about it read more.


Great advice!! Please read all that you can, pitbull4life.



pitbull4life said:


> Ya my dog is a poodle/chihuahua mix lol


And please, no more comments like this on my thread. Thank you.


----------



## pitbull4life

I guess pedigree is the most important thing when it comes to owning a dog. That's how it seems. I could have gotten her papers if I wanted to.


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wheres the pride in ownership? Lol jk. I kove showing ppl flexs oedigree and explaining what everything is and whats it mean. My favorite drunk topic is my dogs and their pedigrees lol its so fulfilling knowing I passed on what I know and possibly sparked interest in others about my animals.


lol, I just know she doesn't come from champions! But I would love to hear what you have to say about her pedigree. I'm sure you'll teach me something!! Just keep an eye on this thread and I'll post em up when I get them!


----------



## pitbull4life

I'll find a different forum and start fresh there. See ya


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> I guess pedigree is the most important thing when it comes to owning a dog. That's how it seems. I could have gotten her papers if I wanted to.


No, that's not it at all. BUT, when I take the money to purchase a pup that is registered, it does become of importance to me to learn all that I can about the pedigree.

Lyza is my second dog with a pedigree, ever. My other is Harley, and I learned that he's actually an APBT/Bully mix, even though he's ADBA registered. There's always something to learn! lol


----------



## pitbull4life

Well I have 2 un papered dogs and it doesn't bother me because all I wanted was a friend.


----------



## pitbull4life

And everyone on here makes me want to go get her papers.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> I'll find a different forum and start fresh there. See ya


Well like I just told u in the pm if you would educate yourself about the subject you wanna discuss it wouldnt end up like this. And if you couldve got papers why didnt you? Papers are very important if you portray owning a certain breed of dog. No1 attacked you or degraded you simply asked for your reasoning it made no sense so we just educated you.


----------



## pitbull4life

Papers aren't important to me.


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> Papers aren't important to me.


And there's nothing wrong with that. There's nothing wrong with mutts aka dogs without papers.

Since they aren't important to you, you can stop going on about them on my thread.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> And everyone on here makes me want to go get her papers.


Do it. Post them and we'll tell u once and for all what youre feeding.


----------



## pitbull4life

Well I'd stop talking about it if he would stop quoting my posts.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~Missy~ said:


> And there's nothing wrong with that. There's nothing wrong with mutts aka dogs without papers.
> 
> Since they aren't important to you, you can stop going on about them on my thread.


I apologize and take full responsibility for the thread going of course like it has. To add to that my mutt louis is my favorite dog I own and best ive ever had. If I had to choose between my paperless mutt or my papered dogs im keeping louis. Papers definitely dont make a good dog but its the only way to know what a dog is supoosed to be...


----------



## ~Missy~

Just Tap Pits said:


> I apologize and take full responsibility for the thread going of course like it has. To add to that my mutt louis is my favorite dog I own and best ive ever had. If I had to choose between my paperless mutt or my papered dogs im keeping louis. Papers definitely dont make a good dog but its the only way to know what a dog is supoosed to be...


The only thing that's bugging me is him/her posting 2 and 3 posts back to back. You're not bothering me at all, and I agree, papers do not make a good dog.


----------



## pitbull4life

I'm a her and I only respond after y'all respond lol


----------



## ~Missy~

pitbull4life said:


> I'm a her and I only respond after y'all respond lol


Okay. Gotcha!


----------



## atgribbin93

Just Tap Pits said:


> There is different classes of bully but definitely not different types of abpt. You dont know much about pedigrees but you arent new to the breed? You do realize without a pedigree its not any particular breed its a mutt right? Im sorry but it was this attitude and comments that got everyone in a stir with you about in the first place. Im sorry to see you already trying to tell ppl that have papered dogs what they have when you dont even know what you have.
> 
> To the op nothing I said was aimed at you im sorry I hijacked your thread. You have a gorgeous puppy and I would love to see her pedigree when you get it. Stick around and soak up as much info as u can. Some really great ppl here that are more than willing to help and guide you with the best of their abilities.


the last thing you said is why i joined this forum, great people, great dogs, lots and lots of info. Im a 19 yr old kid and normally act like a know it all like "pitbull4life" but ive have my 5 month old registered APBT since he was 6 weeks, thought i knew all about bully breeds and such before i got him, well now 3 1/2 months later im thankful i found this forum with all the info everyone has to offer. :goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ok people, seriously, try to stay on topic and be respectful of the OP's request ---which was to stay on topic. Start a new thread if you want to talk about pedigrees and such. 

To the OP, as you know I really like your pup as a dog, but I am not a bully person when it comes to conformation. Though I know what one should look like. I hope Lauren (owner of Shox) gets on here or angelbaby as they both have some nice bullies. And I know Lauren shows them. They would be the people to talk to.


----------



## ~Missy~

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ok people, seriously, try to stay on topic and be respectful of the OP's request ---which was to stay on topic. Start a new thread if you want to talk about pedigrees and such.
> 
> To the OP, as you know I really like your pup as a dog, but I am not a bully person when it comes to conformation. Though I know what one should look like. I hope Lauren (owner of Shox) gets on here or angelbaby as they both have some nice bullies. And I know Lauren shows them. They would be the people to talk to.


Thank you


----------



## ~Missy~

Lyza had her 12 week vacs today and weighed in at 9.8 lbs! lol


----------



## American_Pit13

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ok people, seriously, try to stay on topic and be respectful of the OP's request ---which was to stay on topic. Start a new thread if you want to talk about pedigrees and such.


:goodpost:

She is a nice little pup and doesn't look to be over done. Like Coach said Angel and Lauren would have the best idea of conformation as they own correct nice bullies.

Also getting stacked photos would better show her structure. Do you have her parents names? We may be able to pull up a pedigree for you.


----------



## ~Missy~

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> She is a nice little pup and doesn't look to be over done. Like Coach said Angel and Lauren would have the best idea of conformation as they own correct nice bullies.
> 
> Also getting stacked photos would better show her structure. Do you have her parents names? We may be able to pull up a pedigree for you.


Yes I do...

Sire is Steele's Blade and Dam is Steele's Drama Queen. I also have their ABKC nos if those would help.


----------



## American_Pit13

I found several steele dogs, but not those ones. Was she bred by Lisa Steele?


----------



## ~Missy~

American_Pit13 said:


> I found several steele dogs, but not those ones. Was she bred by Lisa Steele?


Nope, it's Crystal and Christopher Steele.


----------



## ~Missy~

First ever attempt at stacking..lol. My feet are edited out for another forum.


----------



## ~Missy~

Just realized I have her facing the wrong direction! lol


----------



## BATISTA

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ok people, seriously, try to stay on topic and be respectful of the OP's request ---which was to stay on topic. Start a new thread if you want to talk about pedigrees and such.
> 
> To the OP, as you know I really like your pup as a dog, but I am not a bully person when it comes to conformation. Though I know what one should look like. I hope Lauren (owner of Shox) gets on here or angelbaby as they both have some nice bullies. And I know Lauren shows them. They would be the people to talk to.


Thank God!. I was really wondering WTH.


----------



## UnstoppableG

I think you pup looks awesome Missy and again i think if the parent and papers say bully then hey, but over all she is a great looking pup and i say bully. I am not a bully specialist but its pretty fair to say there is a difference in the am bully and apbt. LOL on the editing of the feet.
Also i think it was great how you handle the comment made earlier in the thread bout the her not being a bully cause it seem that people over react and can easily get heated bout simple comments. But for me personally for ppl to be on this forum downing ppl dogs because they dont have paper are wrong and it should never be a situation that escalate to internet arguing. My mutt doesnt have papers and i wouldnt mind having papers if possible, but beyond that i have a great pup and i appreciate everyone on this board who helped me to better raise and understand the breed. Got on my soap box lol, yeah missy love the pics keep posting


----------



## ~Missy~

UnstoppableG said:


> I think you pup looks awesome Missy and again i think if the parent and papers say bully then hey, but over all she is a great looking pup and i say bully. I am not a bully specialist but its pretty fair to say there is a difference in the am bully and apbt. LOL on the editing of the feet.
> Also i think it was great how you handle the comment made earlier in the thread bout the her not being a bully cause it seem that people over react and can easily get heated bout simple comments. But for me personally for ppl to be on this forum downing ppl dogs because they dont have paper are wrong and it should never be a situation that escalate to internet arguing. My mutt doesnt have papers and i wouldnt mind having papers if possible, but beyond that i have a great pup and i appreciate everyone on this board who helped me to better raise and understand the breed. Got on my soap box lol, yeah missy love the pics keep posting


Thank you


----------



## BATISTA

Well said!


----------



## Kingbodie

Good looking puppy , I hope you cropped her ears


----------



## ~Missy~

Oh yes, I did


----------



## ~Missy~

Peds
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Ashley

I love her crop it looks amazing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

Ashley said:


> I love her crop it looks amazing
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Ashley

~Missy~ said:


> Thank you! I'm really happy with it!


Welcome  makes me wish I wulda got his a little longer lol an she is sooo cute !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

Ashley said:


> Welcome  makes me wish I wulda got his a little longer lol an she is sooo cute !!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! 

I originally wanted a shorter crop, but my vet told me to allow him to do it just a little longer. He's the one with 20 years experience, so I let him do his thing and put all of my trust in him! So glad I did!


----------



## Ashley

Yea he did a great job I wanted really short but now that I see hers I really like it !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

Ashley said:


> Yea he did a great job I wanted really short but now that I see hers I really like it !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I first saw them I thought they were way too short! But, she was just holding them weird. lol

They really fit her head/face.


----------



## Ashley

~Missy~ said:


> When I first saw them I thought they were way too short! But, she was just holding them weird. lol
> 
> They really fit her head/face.


Yea they fit her really well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink

FWIW - Her ears won't always look that long. T's were, what looked to be, a _tad_ shorter than hers post crop.



















I think she'll grow into them nicely. 

Conformation wise, I think she looks quite nice at this point. Though, I'm eager to see her when she comes out of that darn lanky stage!


----------



## ~Missy~

Yes ma'am, I agree, I think she'll grow into them nicely! I measured them about a week after and they were 2.5 inches.

She's starting to fill in some and I can't wait until her body catches up with her legs! LOL


----------



## Pink

~Missy~ said:


> Yes ma'am, I agree, I think she'll grow into them nicely! I measured them about a week after and they were 2.5 inches.
> 
> She's starting to fill in some and I can't wait until her body catches up with her legs! LOL


Yeah, his are about 2" even, so maybe hers are just a bit longer than a "tad", lol.

Awesome! She's a pretty lil' girl, for sure. Should only get nicer as she matures.


----------



## ~Missy~

Pink said:


> Yeah, his are about 2" even, so maybe hers are just a bit longer than a "tad", lol.
> 
> Awesome! She's a pretty lil' girl, for sure. Should only get nicer as she matures.


Thank you! I can't wait to see her all grown up! Hopefully she'll do well in the show ring, but only time will tell.


----------



## Kingbodie

I like her crop ...


----------



## Kingbodie

Pink said:


> FWIW - Her ears won't always look that long. T's were, what looked to be, a _tad_ shorter than hers post crop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll grow into them nicely.
> 
> Conformation wise, I think she looks quite nice at this point. Though, I'm eager to see her when she comes out of that darn lanky stage!


Great looking dog ... Is he standard ?


----------



## ~Missy~

Kingbodie said:


> I like her crop ...


Thank you


----------



## Corey209

~Missy~ said:


> Well, to be honest, you did by saying my ABKC registered pup doesn't look like a bully.
> 
> Once I realized you didn't know what you were talking about, it didn't bother me as much.
> 
> Please don't continue to post on my thread unless it is about the topic of the thread. I don't want my thread being closed due to arguments.
> 
> Thank you.


ABKC registration doesn't make a dog a bully, any dog registered as pitbull with AKC/UKC can be registered as an American bully in the ABKC so that's not really insulting your dog as it's just a matter of opinion. Good or bad, still his opinion which he is entitled to.



http://theabkcdogs.org/registration/ said:


> Q: What is the American Bully?
> A: All dogs currently registered as either American Pit Bull Terriers or American Staffordshire Terriers will be registered with us as an American Bully.
> Q: What dog registries does the ABKC accept?
> A: The ABKC currently accepts UKC, AKC & ADBA for American Bullies; BBCR & BBC for Shorty Bulls and AKC, FCI, NKC, ABRA and IOEBA for Bulldog breeds.





~Missy~ said:


> And there's nothing wrong with that. There's nothing wrong with mutts aka dogs without papers.
> 
> Since they aren't important to you, you can stop going on about them on my thread.


A mutt is a mixed breed dog; if you breed 2 registered litters and your third isn't registered does that make them all mutts? Or if you register an actual mutt with limited registration to the AKC does that no longer make it a mutt? choose your words wisely as some may repeat what you say to others.


----------



## Coyne1981

Corey209 said:


> ABKC registration doesn't make a dog a bully, any dog registered as pitbull with AKC/UKC can be registered as an American bully in the ABKC so that's not really insulting your dog as it's just a matter of opinion. Good or bad, still his opinion which he is entitled to.


Missy, your dog looks great. Sorry to continue on with this, but I just felt I needed to clarify this to Corey. ABKC does NOT just accept any application to register a bully. In fact they are known to refuse dogs that arent actual bullys. When you submit a pedigree for registration they look through it and verify bully bloodlines. And here is a quote from them from the same page you quoted but left out:

Registration // The American Bully Registry

"The ABKC does not accept all dogs for this breed and the ABKC reserves the right to refuse from registration into the breed. At this time the breed is still in its infancy and the studbooks will remain open for a few more years; however the criterion has become stricter to help preserve the quality, purity and health of the American Bully breed."


----------



## ~Missy~

Thank you, Coyne.

Lyza has a bully pedigree. She is a bully.

And, a mutt is a dog of unknown origin. If two registered dogs of different breeds are bred, the puppies would be mixed, but they would not be mutts.


----------



## ~Missy~




----------



## winwin

~Missy~ said:


>


She's looking real nice.


----------



## surfer

missy, i dont want to be the one to burst your bubble,

but the reason that puppy looks so good to me, 

and conformation has nothing to to with it.

go back and look at those pictures again, notice how HEALTHY that puppy looks,

that puppy is projecting how he or she feels about themselves,

keep up the good work, when your dogs are that healthy,

they always look good.

congratulations, and dammit jtp, quit getting everything right,

and give someone else a chance to be smart................................

yes your dog will go thru phases just like we did growing up.

so there jtp......

nanny nana boo boo


----------



## ~Missy~

Thanks guys!! I'm really excited with how she's turning out and I'm ecstatic about UKC accepting the Am Bully and opening up registration for them!! I know she's going to do really well there!

Side note: That spot on her side is where she had a skin scraping done. The fur came back a shade lighter!!! Do y'all think that'll cause an issue in the shows? Or, her elbows where the fur is missing? Her "breeder" kept them on concrete and her little elbows were completely scabbed up when I brought her home. Now they are bald!


----------



## ~Missy~

Ma...it's spelled LYZA...lol


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

~Missy~ said:


> Ma...it's spelled LYZA...lol


She looks great! And I love her crop 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Are bullies supposed to be longer than they are tall? She looks really long. I know the APBT is supposed to be square but not sure if bullies are supposed to be long. Maybe it's just the angle of the pictures though haha 
I don't think they would have an issue with the bald elbows or the fur patch. They aren't supposed to take away points for scars so I think this would be ok


----------



## ~Missy~

It may just be the picture, she had her neck stretched out.....she was running around with my other dog and had stopped for a second.


----------



## Beret

You know I love her


----------



## ~Missy~

Beret said:


> You know I love her


Uh huh, and she loves you and we love Garp! lol


----------



## surfer

we were just talkn about this in another thread, 

but puppies go thru awkward stages just liker we do.

thats why you'll always hear it takes 2yrs for a bulldog to fully mature


----------



## ~Missy~

surfer said:


> we were just talkn about this in another thread,
> 
> but puppies go thru awkward stages just liker we do.
> 
> thats why you'll always hear it takes 2yrs for a bulldog to fully mature


That's very true! She sprout legs last month and she's slowly growing into them. lol


----------

